# 2 RCR/Gagetown life



## Nate7475 (31 Mar 2017)

I just accepted a CT to 2 RCR from Pres and have never worked with 2RCR/been to gagetown. I have been on a few Reg force exercises with 1 RCR and have a basic understanding of the life/culture there such as stay away from Dukes coy like the plague. What can I look forward to and what can I dread about my new life in 2 RCR? How does living in Gagetown compare to other bases? 

Thanks


----------



## mariomike (31 Mar 2017)

Nate7475 said:
			
		

> What can I look forward to and what can I dread about my new life in 2 RCR? How does living in Gagetown compare to other bases?



Comparing the Regiments (PPCLI, RCR, and R22eR) and thier bases  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/25214.0;nowap
18 pages.

Gagetown
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+gagetown&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=pjneWLjoEeKM8Qf33aaIDA&gws_rd=ssl#spf=1


----------

